# Cloupor GT



## kimbo (4/7/15)

​http://www.cloupor.com/cloupor-gt-80w-dual-18650-temperature-control-box-mod

*Cloupor GT Specs:*
Dimensions:94mm x 53mmx 22mm
Net Weight:99g
Material: 6061 billet aluminum
Floating 510 pins
Take 2 x 18650 batteries
Magnets back cover
Work mode: VV/VW/TC
Output power: 1-80W
Output voltage:0.5-7.0V
Joule power:10-80J
Standard Resistance:0.1-3.5ohms
Joules Resistance: 0.1-3.0ohms
Temp Limit: 200-600 Fareheit & 100-300 Celsius
Smart-auto temperature control:
Cloupor GT will recommend a proper joule automatically according to the current Fahrenheit. 
To adjust joule manually , please hold the fire and up button simultaneously for 5 seconds.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

Nice find @kimbo
Thanks

I like that its a dual battery device yet not too large
And the magnets for easy batt changes

I just wonder if the temp control circuitry is good
Paging @Yiannaki to have a look


----------



## Sir Vape (4/7/15)

I just don't trust Cloupor 

They need a comeback though so just hope this is a solid device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (4/7/15)

I like it a lot. A pity about Cloupor poor quality control otherwise I would stock this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heinrich (4/7/15)

I want one!!


----------



## andro (4/7/15)

Look cool . Look like a vaporshark a bit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/7/15)

@Silver - from my understanding this is their first temp control device so it could be a hit or miss situation.

Quite surprising that they've gone to joule route. My guess is that this is a reverse engineered SX temp control board.

Having messed around with the older regular cloupor boards, I was not very impressed to be honest.

With the SX 350j (which is an incredible temp control board) and the DNA 200 around the corner, the cloupor isn't for you 

PS this board has a minimum nickel resistance limit of 0.1ohms which a little limiting. The SX and Dna 200 read up to 0.05. This might seem like a small difference but you'll see for yourself once your temperature journey begins

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @Silver - from my understanding this is their first temp control device so it could be a hit or miss situation.
> 
> Quite surprising that they've gone to joule route. My guess is that this is a reverse engineered SX temp control board.
> 
> ...



Many thanks @Yiannaki 
I appreciate the time and the explanation
You explain these things so well
Enjoy the bush!


----------



## Skollie (5/7/15)

My first device was a cloudpour zna 50.

hmmm it felt good locked good. but the 510 connection started shorting and firing my attys off for no reason. which is not comfortable btw when its in your pocket.

i don't know if the pin was just dirty but it hasn't worked properly since.

any how in this day and age i just really don't think that any 510 shouldn't be spring loaded. its safer easier and just all round better especially when changing between tanks frequently.


----------



## JakesSA (5/7/15)

Just for interest sake .. joule = watt * time (seconds) or watts = joules / seconds. So 10 watts = 10 Joules for 1 Second. It became relevant only because with TC mods the wattage would automatically change so it's technically speaking a more apt description. It may be that YiHi introduced the term to differentiate their chip from the Evolv versions.

So running at 50 joules for 1 second is exactly the same as running at 50 watts. TC Mods seem to always measure joules on the per second level otherwise a 50W puff for 4 seconds would require a 200 joule setting. This also means that the joule rating and the watt rating is exactly the same thing on the TC mods I've seen.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> Just for interest sake .. joule = watt * time (seconds) or watts = joules / seconds. So 10 watts = 10 Joules for 1 Second. It became relevant only because with TC mods the wattage would automatically change so it's technically speaking a more apt description. It may be that YiHi introduced the term to differentiate their chip from the Evolv versions.
> 
> So running at 50 joules for 1 second is exactly the same as running at 50 watts. TC Mods seem to always measure joules on the per second level otherwise a 50W puff for 4 seconds would require a 200 joule setting. This also means that the joule rating and the watt rating is exactly the same thing on the TC mods I've seen.


Thanks, was wondering about the relevance of Joules.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heinrich (5/7/15)

@JakesSA please tell me you guys will bring this in.


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> Just for interest sake .. joule = watt * time (seconds) or watts = joules / seconds. So 10 watts = 10 Joules for 1 Second. It became relevant only because with TC mods the wattage would automatically change so it's technically speaking a more apt description. It may be that YiHi introduced the term to differentiate their chip from the Evolv versions.
> 
> So running at 50 joules for 1 second is exactly the same as running at 50 watts. TC Mods seem to always measure joules on the per second level otherwise a 50W puff for 4 seconds would require a 200 joule setting. This also means that the joule rating and the watt rating is exactly the same thing on the TC mods I've seen.



Thanks @JakesSA 
Very well explained

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HealthCabin (6/7/15)

Health Cabin has got a sample from Cloupor last Friday, and I have tested it. Honestly, the functions are good, but found a problem in TC Mode, when the atomizer was very hot, the vapor was also too warm, the Mod did not give me any warning. It still kept working if I held the fire button.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------

